# Amplificador Melody 100W, Sencillo + PCB



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2007)

Que tal hermanos del foro, ahora les muestro un amplificador de 100W sencillo de la rara firma Melody el cual se basa en dos transistores de salida complementarios que realizan todo el trabajo pesado.



por lo demas es sencillo y facil, estoy diseñando un pcb pero me va a llevar tiempo terminarla ya que quiero meter todo en una placa de 15x20 creo, ya que quiero hacerla de tal manera que los transistores de salida esten en un lado de la tarjeta para poner el disiador de calor   a ver quien me gana.

Saludos a todos

Tacatomon.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola tacatomon. Aca algo de información para tu´proyecto.
El zener es de 3.9 voltios. Te paso un pdf donde esta la curva.
Los transistores mpsa06/56 son transistores de uso general solo que de la firma motorola. puedes utilizar cualquire que sea de audio como los bc337 o bc 327 o bc 548 o bc 558. Dependera de si es NPN o PNP y fijate muy bien el patillaje porque pueden ir invertidos.
La regulacion de este amplificador es mediante la corriente de reposo y ajustando el preset. 
Puedes ver el post sobre diagrama de amplificador donde está mas que desarrollado este tema. 

Tambien hay un pcb y esquematico de un 2 x 100 watts integral un poco mas eleborado que este pero que te puede interesar  porque hay varios amigos foreros que lo han armado satifactoriamente.

Espero haber ayudado.

saludos y suerte en tu proyecto.

juan jose


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2007)

Que bien juan jose, tu información es util y mi proposito de este post era compartirlo y a la vez resulver mis dudas que seguro muchos otros foreros tienen, despues de todo 100W RMS se agradecen con unos buenos parlantes claro esta. gracias y a la espera de que esta información no pase desapercibida.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 16, 2008)

aqui muestro las pcbs del amplificador, a mi juicio estan creo que bien hechas y sin fallas, péro mas  vale hecharlas una hojeadas por si la duda, todo esta dentro de una placa de 10x15cm

Tacatomon


----------



## andresssdj (Ene 23, 2008)

Hola,esta bueno el amplificador, el transformador es de 35 + 35 10a para version estereo? o 35+35 despues de rectificarse en la fuente? son 100w en 8 ohms o en 4 ohms?
lograron hacerlo andar?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2008)

al amplificador para trabajar necesita un transformador con primario de acuerdo a tu red local y secundario de 35+35 AC con punto medio y que te de una corriente de 5 Ampere, cuando la corriente se rectifica sube un poco asi con el sec de 35V AC tu corriente final sera de 50VCD para el amplificador.

Una advertencia, segun yo la pcb del amplificador esta bien hecha pero mas vale que le des una revisada al diagrama y hagas conjeturas para descartar fallas y componentes mal conectados.
no es que la placa este mal hecha, si no que hay que tener precaucion con todo.

Saludos y aqui toy por si las dudas surgen.

Tacatomon

me imagino que lanca 100W a 8 omh jeje


----------



## chabalin (Jun 21, 2008)

hola

una pregunta alaguien lo armo ¿funciona?


----------



## dandany (Mar 8, 2009)

yo tengo uno mas facil si alguein sabe cual es el valor de L1 le agradezco mucho si saben los remplazos de los transistores les sigo agradeciendo mucho jaja... bueno yo no encontre ni el datasheet delos transistores rarisimos esos


----------



## RaFFa (Jul 26, 2009)

hola. yo si termine este amplificador y la verdad es que me quedo bastante bien...
consegui meter todo en una placa de 8x12 cm y la verdad suena de lujo.....las placas originales con los transistores finales en la placa las hice para un amigo pero yo despues hice otra en base a esta con clemas en vez de poner los transistores de salida para asi poner transistores mas grandes y fuera de la placa.....los conocidos mj15003....tambien hice una pequeña modificacion para poner todos los transistores finales npn y con ello tener mayor estabilidad...el pcb no lo tengo aqui ya que se me jodio el disco duro...pero lo buscare....Un saludo.


PD: yo con las modificaciones que dije anteriormente.....logre sacar 130w reales sobre una carga de 8 ohms a punto de distorsionar


----------



## RaFFa (Ago 15, 2009)

habria algun problema si alimento esta placa con +-70v?. yo solo alcanzo a ver que tendria que poner el preset de bias de algun valor mayor...alguna recomendacion mas?


----------



## dandany (Ago 17, 2009)

fijate cuantos V aguantan los transistores..


----------



## olefeo (Ene 11, 2010)

disculpa nesesito saber cuanto es el valor de l1   muchas gracias


----------



## Sergibal (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola a todos, porfa alguien podria indicar el voltaje apropiado para el amplificador que trabaja con los mosfet? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2010)

Sergibal dijo:


> Hola a todos, porfa alguien podria indicar el voltaje apropiado para el amplificador que trabaja con los mosfet? Gracias de antemano.


Se menciona en el dibujo.


----------



## Sergibal (Jul 9, 2010)

Tengo una pregunta: Que ventajas o desventajas existen entre un amplificador a transistores comunes con respecto a un ampli a Mosfet's. Por ejemplo, cual de los dos circuitos de 100W de Melody presentados acá seria mejor para ensamblar, tomando en cuenta la eficiencia. por que el de Mosfet me parece mucho mas facil, pero me pregunto si funcionara igual o mejor que el otro, ya que no tengo mucha experiencia en esto pero si estoy dispuesto a ensamblar uno de los dos. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 11, 2010)

dandany dijo:


> yo tengo uno mas facil si alguein sabe cual es el valor de L1 le agradezco mucho si saben los remplazos de los transistores les sigo agradeciendo mucho jaja... bueno yo no encontre ni el datasheet delos transistores rarisimos esos



Me uno a la misma pregunta (cual es el valor de L1), aunque pasó bastante tiempo ya, estaría bueno que quedara aclarado eso. Me interesa este Amplificador por la sencillez.

Con respecto a los reemplazos, en MOSFETs se complica, por el hecho de que si son o no Laterales (¿?). Podrían ir bien IRFP240 y 9240. Pero habría que colocar un "dispositivo" para controlar la temperatura de los Tr.

Es todo casi igual que esto:
--> Amplificador MOSFET 100Wrms.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Con respecto a los reemplazos, en MOSFETs se complica, por el hecho de que si son o no Laterales (¿?). Podrían ir bien IRFP240 y 9240. Pero habría que colocar un "dispositivo" para controlar la temperatura de los Tr.



Tavo:
No te hagás tanta historia con los ampli AB con MOSFETs por que vas a tener mas problemas que soluciones. Para que anden los bien MOSFETs verticles necesitas un diseño de drivers medio especial por la alta corriente que hay que darles por la capacidad compuerta-fuente que tienen. Lo mas correcto es usar MOSFETs laterales, pero te van a salir muuuyyy caros...si los conseguís originales.

Te recomiendo que usés un ampli AB con transistores BJT completamente convencional y que elijas un diseño que tenga multiplicador Vbe para el ajuste del bias y la sprotecciones que sea necesarias en base a la potencia que quieras obtener.

Si elegís otra cosa, es probable que tengas mas problemas que soluciones y en definitiva no vas a ganar nada en cuanto a calidad, ni a potencia, ni a protecciones.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias Eduardo!


----------



## tavella (Ago 23, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> aqui muestro las pcbs del amplificador, a mi juicio estan creo que bien hechas y sin fallas, péro mas  vale hecharlas una hojeadas por si la duda, todo esta dentro de una placa de 10x15cm
> 
> Tacatomon




CUANTO DE CARGA?ohm?


----------



## lucas trucco (Oct 9, 2011)

este ampli funciona correctamente? tiene algun tipo de proteccion contra cc?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2011)

lucas trucco dijo:


> este ampli funciona correctamente? tiene algun tipo de proteccion contra cc?



Ninguno de los esquemas posee protección por CC en la salida, y difícilmente encuentres un esquema que lo posea, en general las protecciones por CC son circuitos independientes al del amplificador en si.


----------



## celtronics2011 (May 19, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ninguno de los esquemas posee protección por CC en la salida


se le podria agregarle  el circuito de proteccion en la salida ,como?


----------



## DJ T3 (May 19, 2019)

Busca "protector para parlantes" en el foro, y si tiene retardo mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2019)

Protector de parlantes + PCB (sep... otro más)

[Aporte] Protector de parlantes con uPC1237

Protector de parlantes

Protector-retardador de encendido parlantes, altavoces, bocinas, etc.

Y hay mas en el Foro


----------

